# Using Polo Wraps as standing wraps?



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

No, if you're wrapping an injured horse - use standing wraps. Plus, if the horse is injured there should be quilts under the wraps.

I am still re-couping my horse that suffered torn ligaments at the hands of a farrier last July. I change his leg quilts and standing wraps twice a day and everything goes in the washer before the next wearing.

The only time he is out of wraps is the four hours I put his Backontrack Quick Wraps on.

If it were good and warm he wouldn't need the wraps anymore, but I don't want his legs cold and neither does the vet.

BTW, there is a correct direction and an incorrect direction to wrap legs.

The wraps go from front-to-back. Clockwise on the right leg, counter-clockwise on the left leg. I'm left-handed, I think that's correct but there are YouTube videos by veterinarians that show how to properly wrap legs.

That was more than you asked for:-(


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

^^ Walk, your farrier caused your horse to have torn ligaments???


----------



## bubbleslove (Mar 9, 2010)

If you need something to get you through until the tackstore opens and you can buy actual standing wraps, than yes, in a pinch, that would suffice. That being said, get the standing wraps as soon as possible, the polos aren't going to do much more than hold the no-bows on. If you're wrapping it's generally for the support, and you need the proper stuff for that.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Oxer said:


> ^^ Walk, your farrier caused your horse to have torn ligaments???


It was the very expensive and well-schooled rehab farrier I hired to work on my foundered horse. He took way too much heel in one fell swoop. Ultrasounds and X-rays showed sesamoiditis and torn ligaments on both front legs:evil: There's more to the story but I don't want to hi-jack and there's a thread somewhere on the forum that talks about it in detail.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

I personally don't like to because they have way to much stretch for my liking when wrapping with NBs. But if your in a bind they would be ok until you get your hands on Standing Wraps.


----------

